
How I Cracked Over 122 Million SHA1 and MD5 Hashed Passwords - codelion
http://blog.thireus.com/cracking-story-how-i-cracked-over-122-million-sha1-and-md5-hashed-passwords
======
danielbarla
> The lesson learned from this is that with a good and smart dictionary
> combined with handy rules either for hashcat or John the Ripper even the
> most impossible password can be cracked.

How did they come to that conclusion? Yes, surprisingly long passwords can be
cracked if they follow simple patterns. I would hardly consider that "the most
impossible password".

